# relocation costs?



## baronne (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
I thought I'd ask around and see what sort of relocation costs you had when you moved? Just a rough idea, so I can get a view on the average expected costs. Possibly break it down briefly , eg. house contents, shipping, cars, etc. etc.

- baronne


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, we are moving over in 4 weeks, moving with a 20ft container to take everything we are bringing bar the cars, dog and kids!
The container has cost £2000 inc vat
Car £800 inc vat
Dog £1200 inc vat and passport
Kids £55 each - cheaper to bring the kids than the dog!!!
If you need any more help let me know.

Steve


----------



## baronne (Aug 31, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, we are moving over in 4 weeks, moving with a 20ft container to take everything we are bringing bar the cars, dog and kids!
> The container has cost £2000 inc vat
> Car £800 inc vat
> Dog £1200 inc vat and passport
> ...



Thanks Steve, is that £800 for one or two cars?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

1 car.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

That seems a good price for a 20' container, is that door to door and who is the shipping company?.

Thanks.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, door to door, we have to load and unload but was by far the cheapest price I found, company is based in Limasol port, British owned, cyprus removals - international import, international export, car import and export, custom clearance, storage - Britmovers Limited
Guys name is Bob, very helpful and you dont pay anything until your stuff arrives in Cyprus, our pack arrived yesterday from him, very excited.....!!!!

Steve


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fox movers were expensive and pretty lame for us.. I have never known people who do removals for a living moan so much! it was only 1/2 a container! what would they have done if i was bringing a piano etc??? 

Also in the Cy end they just dumped the stuf in the front room and left (promising to come and pick up boxes another time)... not exactly the wrap and unpack service i forker out nearly 3k for!!


----------

